# What is wrong with these pictures??



## MaeMae (Dec 9, 2012)

Take a look in the puppy box. There is something that really dose not fit in there.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

OMG thats the sweetist thing!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

That is the cutest thing I've seen all day


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..that's funny...too cute


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

sooo cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:laugh:too cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love it !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , so cute  
Poor little thing may start barking ,then whatcha gonna do ? lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Laura!!!

They are all so cute!!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Aww. Maybe that one will grow up to protect your other livestock...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

So cute. Is mama dog nice to her strange one?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Gard goat to be!


----------

